# Flounder in the bay area?



## ohbri13 (Jul 15, 2013)

I've been targeting flounder while fishing from shore in Ocean City and had pretty good success. 3 keepers 

The last time I fished for them in the bay was 10+ years ago. Anyone catch any this year or last in the bay?


----------



## ohbri13 (Jul 15, 2013)

Pics of the flounders attached 🙂


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I caught what I believe was the same short flounder on back to back wknd in Rock Hall MD. That was late Aug early September I believe. Also many short flounder last two years on head boat out of grasonville while spot fishing. Same time of year


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Three keeper flatties from the beach?.......you had a good day!


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

CYT said:


> Three keeper flatties from the beach?.......you had a good day!


Might be a once in a life time day


----------



## ohbri13 (Jul 15, 2013)

9 rock said:


> Might be a once in a life time day


Hahaha thanks guys.. it was just a Saturday... 

Would really like to target them more without having to go to Ocean City.... Hmmm I think Bowers Beach is half an hour closer than OC... anyone fish there before?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Some keepers caught in Solomon's from pier


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I’m still trying to wrap my head around the fact that you caught something other than horseshoe crabs from the beach in OC.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> I’m still trying to wrap my head around the fact that you caught something other than horseshoe crabs from the beach in OC.


there's some good areas in OC, gotta know where to look. The productivity of these spots are pretty finicky about conditions though in my experience.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Any rocks along the beach? Anything different along the beach? You got to find their hang out, LOL! Like this.
View attachment 57447
View attachment 57449
View attachment 57451
Should work in Md. or Delaware. IMHO.


----------



## eryv (Aug 2, 2015)

Last year, I had two keepers (separate days) at point lookout.
It was middle of August.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I'll try again. Any rocks along the beach anywhere? Anything different from the rest of the miles of beach? Like Kracka said, you got to know when to hold and know when to cast.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

surfnsam said:


> Some keepers caught in Solomon's from pier


How recently? The Pax is my home river and I haven't caught a keeper flounder from here in years and years.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

A guy on bunkys headboat said he got them 2 weeks ago using cnr for bait. U know all fisherman are liers im just relating the info


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

From a boat, yeah, you can get them in the bay. Usually along channel ledges. If you want to fish from a pier you need to get to the mid-bay where the salinity is higher. Pt. Lookout and Solomon's come to mind. Not to say you can't get them further up but the odds are against you. And it doesn't hurt to have drought conditions to drive up salinity. The way this rain's been going it's freshwater all the way to the mouth of the bay.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

With conowingo opening up the bay won't be right for a while. Muddy with Baby Ruth's mixed in😨


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

surfnsam said:


> With conowingo opening up the bay won't be right for a while. Muddy with Baby Ruth's mixed in😨


20 gates open now with an expected 6 more to open.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

catman said:


> 20 gates open now with an expected 6 more to open.


Kiss any mid-bay Blues goodbye.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pretty cool footage of Conowingo. 
Dought there will be anyone fishing the damn pool anytime soon, or the river for that matter.

https://www.facebook.com/CBSBaltimo...STEwMDAxODA5MTgwMzk0MToyMTgwODM3NDY1NTM1MDUx/


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks for that. I fished that area for 20 years, and fished it hard. I have so many good stories about the Susky. One is how good the fish/largemouth and smallmouth Bass fishing was a week after the storm. They thought the dame was in trouble , I forgot the name of it. The fishing was so good only a week after. Any thing out on the flats that warshed down like a tree ,a log. or even a ice box, anything had a bass that would hit a buzz bait. "Believe It Or Not" LOL!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Andy that was probable Hurricane Agnes in 1972 when they were worried about the damn holding. That was when the shad population was wiped out and they finally put a moratorium on them in 1980. There were a of questions on why the DNR waited 8 years to do so.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes it was Agnes. The town was flooded. I couldn't get to my boat in Perryville for a week. But when I did, the fishing was great. Seemed like everything you tried worked. Out on the flats there was all kinds of things out on the flats that washed down from the flood. I remember one tree that looked like a camel from far away. That became the camel area. I had two of my friends I hung out with out in my boat when the hurricane just started. The fish were hitting good on surface lures. We were way down at Battery Island area. It was dead calm. Then the black clouds started getting real low, like low right over our heads. I said we better get out of here. It hit on the way back to the marina. We got sand or dirt blasted. Got back to marina just in time to tie up boat and start down RT40 to go home. But we couldn't make it everywhere there was a little stream it was a flood. We pulled into that night club on RT 40. I forgot the name of the club. Might have been Club 40. We had a ball. It was a hurricane party all night. Quite a few people got stuck there. The next morning we couldn't believe all the damage we seen on was to Baltimore. But, Like I said, a week later the fishing was the best I have seen. PS. Thinking about going to Oxford tomorrow morning for some perch and maybe another keeper rock fish. Looks like pretty good weather tomorrow. Thanks catman.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Good luck tomorrow Andy and watch out for the sewer trout. There's a lot of crap in the water now. Don't know how hard you were hit with the rain in your neck of the woods but there's a lot of flooding in my area. Glad I'm up hill from it.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> Good luck tomorrow Andy and watch out for the sewer trout. There's a lot of crap in the water now. Don't know how hard you were hit with the rain in your neck of the woods but there's a lot of flooding in my area. Glad I'm up hill from it.


--------It looks OK over here. Won't know how Oxford is until I get there this morning in a little while. I think it's going to be OK.


----------

